# Remington 870 Help



## BassnG3 (Nov 17, 2012)

My 870 will not fire every time I chamber a round. I sometimes have to eject a shell more than once until the gun fires again. Any help/suggestions?


----------



## mwood1985 (Nov 17, 2012)

sounds like not enough protrusion of the firing pin. does the pin hit the primer but still not fire?


----------



## Buck111 (Nov 17, 2012)

Break it down, disassemble and clean the bolt , especially the firing pin channel. Make sure the firing pin has a rounded end. If it is deformed, replace the firing pin. Clean the chamber. Lube and reassemble. Check the magazine cap/nut. Inspect the face of the cap. If it is worn where it engages the detent ball, replace it. A worn cap/nut will work loose every few rounds.


----------



## BassnG3 (Nov 18, 2012)

mwood1985 said:


> sounds like not enough protrusion of the firing pin. does the pin hit the primer but still not fire?



How can I determine this?


----------



## BassnG3 (Nov 18, 2012)

Buck111 said:


> Break it down, disassemble and clean the bolt , especially the firing pin channel. Make sure the firing pin has a rounded end. If it is deformed, replace the firing pin. Clean the chamber. Lube and reassemble. Check the magazine cap/nut. Inspect the face of the cap. If it is worn where it engages the detent ball, replace it. A worn cap/nut will work loose every few rounds.



I will break it down again this afternoon and check the areas you mentioned. Thanks!!


----------



## georgia_home (Nov 18, 2012)

Look at the base of a fire and unfired shell. Is the primer marked?. Difference between markings on the two?

Just curious, on the unfired ones, does it sound / feel like the hammer is releasing to hit the firing pin? If not, that's a whole other issue.

If so, checking the shell primer should give some indication of issues on a bad pin or weak strike.




BassnG3 said:


> How can I determine this?


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Nov 18, 2012)

Clean the bolt,firing pin and the trigger group.

Crud in the hammerspring and hammer pivit pin will slow it down.

Dirt is the most common problem.


----------



## Yotedawg (Nov 18, 2012)

My money is on a broken firing pin spring. Will definitely cause what you are experiencing.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Nov 18, 2012)

Do you use WD 40? I aint want to get into the bog ole debate about WD 40 and if or where it should ever be used.

ANY oil can varnish.


----------



## BassnG3 (Nov 20, 2012)

No WD 40 used on my guns just Rem Oil. When I pull the trigger nothing happens at all. I took the gun apart and cleaned it and everything looks normal to me. The spring is still in tact I will go over it again and look closer.


----------



## Yotedawg (Nov 21, 2012)

OK, I assumed the hammer was falling when you pulled the trigger. 

If you cycle the bolt and the hammer isn't falling, the first thing I would check is the spanner nut located in the forearm and see if it's loose. If so, the bolt is not going to full battery and the gun will not fire. You should be able to use a screwdriver and hang in the notches on the spanner nut and see if you can turn it.


----------



## georgia_home (Nov 21, 2012)

WITH AN EMPTY / SAFE GUN!!! Gun on safe.

Pump, undo safety, then pull trigger. Did it go click, as if it,would have hit the firing pin? And is it doing this when it fails,to,shoot?

Maybe the hammer is NOT locking back when you pump. That would all be in the trigger assembly.

Also, try same step several times with safety off( still unloaded!safe gun) to see if the hammer locks back and strikes on trigger pull.

When the gun is apart, you can drop the trigger group and hand check things. Watch the working, see what may be failing, clean, etc.


----------



## BassnG3 (Nov 21, 2012)

Well I went through the gun again today took it apart,  cleaned it and put it back together and it fired six rounds with no issues. I will take the gun out and shoot some trap to see how it performs. I really appreciate all the advice!!! I will follow up after my next shooting trip.


----------

